# Regedit nur für Admins freigeben



## Aleyna23 (28. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Registry - Berechtigungen.
Es geht um einen ganz normalen Windows XP SP2 PC. 
Wollte einen User hinzufügen (kein Admin). Dieser User darf jedoch nicht auf die regedit zugreifen können.

Wie und wo kann ich das einstellen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Mfg


----------



## Norbert Eder (28. November 2006)

Am einfachsten über die Dateiberechtigungen. Rechte Maus auf die regedit Anwendung, Eigenschaften, Sicherheit. 
Wenn er allerdings andere Registry-Tools installiert, dann kann er darauf zugreifen. Willst du das generell nicht, dann einfach den User als eingeschränkten User definieren.


----------



## Aleyna23 (28. November 2006)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Leider klappt das nicht so...
Das erste mit der Sicherheit. Wenn ich regedit.exe Eigenschaften anzeige, habe ich keine Kartei mit Sicherheit. Sondern mit: Allgemein, Version, kompatibilität und Dateiinfo.
Und der 2. Versuch mit dem eingeschränkten User..
Habe ich angelegt, aber irgendwie kann dieser User trotzdem die regedit aufrufen.
Hast du eine Idee, warum?

Mfg

//EDIT

Mir ist noch was besseres eingefallen.
Möchte keinen weiteren User haben.
Kann man das nicht so einrichten, dass dass regedit passwort geschützt ist?
Das wäre echt cool


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2006)

Hallo!

Die regedit.exe ist einfach nur ein Programm welches die Dateien der Registrierungsdatenbank ausliest.
Dieses kann aber genauso gut mit irgend einem anderen Programm (welches dazu geeignet ist) geschehen.
Abgesehen davon, gibt es auch Programme die nichtmal installiert werden müssen.
Dir wird es also nichts bringen den Zugriff auf die regedit.exe oder eine Programminstallation zu verbieten.

Ich wüsste auch nicht dass es möglich währe die Registrierungsdatenbak per Passwort zu schützen.
Wie sollte dieses auch geschehen?!
Schliesslich nimmt Windows darin im laufenden Betrieb immer wieder Änderungen vor..... dazu muss mindestens "SYSTEM" (uneingeschränkten) Zugriff haben.

Du wirst also nicht um einen Benutzer mit eingeschränkten Benutzerrechten drum rum kommen..... der hat zwar auch Zugriff auf die Registrierungsdatenbank, jedoch nur lesend (mit Ausnahme seiner eigenen Abschnitte).

So oder so solltest Du einen Benutzer mit eingeschränkten Benutzerrechten einrichten..... unter diesem kann z.b. ein Virus oder Trojaner nicht solch einen grossen Schaden anrichten als wie unter einem Benutzer mit Administrationsrechten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. November 2006)

Hallo,

gpedit.msc ? Benutzerkonfiguration ? Administrative Vorlagen ? System ? Zugriff auf Programme zum Bearbeiten der Registrierung verhindern

Sperrt soweit ich weiß regedit.exe und regedt32.exe.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

